

Show HN: We made LinkedList NYC. A weekly newsletter for New York hackers. - davidbalbert
http://www.linkedlistnyc.org/

======
davidbalbert
There's also a twitter account for more up to the minute things:
twitter.com/linkedlistnyc

------
j2d2j2d2
I am stoked for this. I have met David a couple times and know he's got the
right mind and attitude to do a good job.

NYC is not an easy place to navigate quickly. This newsletter will especially
help hackers new to the NYC scene.

------
rexf
I signed up. I've gotten countless StartupDigest e-mails that I've learned to
ignore every Monday. If this LinkedList has relevant events, I'll actually
read the e-mail.

~~~
bmcmanus
Which StartupDigest issue(s) do you ignore and why?

~~~
nnythm
nearly all of them: at least in nyc they tend toward bizdev instead of hacking

------
thushan
Brilliant. Is there an equivalent in SF?

~~~
onewland
Upvoted and also interested in this.

~~~
bmcmanus
Best one I know is the Silicon Valley HackersDigest:
<http://thehackersdigest.com> curated by Santiago (@dfect).

covers lots of bay area user group meetups, hackathons, & hacker dojo events.

------
emit_time_n3rgy
Says here in the headline "weekly newsletter for New York hackers," and on the
linkedlist main page says "weekly newsletter of cool things for engineers to
do in New York." Which is it? :)

Related (but open+public): <http://www.nyctechevents.com>

~~~
davidbalbert
Hopefully both :). In reality, I just needed to make the headline more
concise.

------
will_lam
There's also TheHackersDigest.com

~~~
nnythm
is it the same system as StartupDigest? It's a pretty broken system, afaik.

------
joshwa
How about a sample before I surrender my email address?

~~~
nicholasjbs
The New York Functional Programmers meetup is hosting a series of tutorials on
learning functional programming. The first one is on Tuesday:
<http://www.meetup.com/lisp-59/> (there's a waiting list of three people right
now, but if it's like most meetups they will add a few spots and/or some
people will change their RSVP to no at the last minute, though this is just a
guess since I haven't been to this meetup before).

------
elliottcarlson
Signed up and following on twitter... looking forward to getting out and about
more!

~~~
davidbalbert
Cool! Would love to hear any thoughts and suggestions you have along the way.

